

Titan 0.1.0 Released -- Big Graph Data - okram
http://thinkaurelius.com/news/

======
okram
On Friday of last week, Aurelius released Titan 0.1.0.

<http://thinkaurelius.github.com/titan/>

Here are the biggest improvements:

1\. Enhanced robustness due to community involvement, stress testing, and
benchmarking. \- [http://thinkaurelius.github.com/titan/doc/titan-stress-
poste...](http://thinkaurelius.github.com/titan/doc/titan-stress-poster.pdf)
\- [http://thinkaurelius.com/2012/08/06/titan-provides-real-
time...](http://thinkaurelius.com/2012/08/06/titan-provides-real-time-big-
graph-data/) 2\. Nicer integration with Rexster. \-
[https://github.com/thinkaurelius/titan/wiki/Rexster-Graph-
Se...](https://github.com/thinkaurelius/titan/wiki/Rexster-Graph-Server) 3\.
Titan manual has been extended to better support and train developers. \-
<https://github.com/thinkaurelius/titan/wiki> 4\. Numerous nick-nack features
and enhancements. 5\. Development <dependency/> distributed through Apache
Maven Central Repository \-
[http://search.maven.org/#artifactdetails%7Ccom.thinkaurelius...](http://search.maven.org/#artifactdetails%7Ccom.thinkaurelius.titan%7Ctitan%7C0.1.0%7Cjar)

------
richardjordan
Very excited about this. Been working on neo4j for a while and looking forward
to moving to Titan.

